# Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer!



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, this just looks cool.

I never saw the first one, But I love the Silver Surfer. And this could mean... Galactus. (Who might end up the most awesome movie villain ever! Sorry, geek mode off.)

I present to you - *The Fantastic 4 - Rise of the Silver Surfer* trailer!

http://www.videodumper.com/video-5036


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 30, 2006)

if joe satriani isnt playing the silver surfer im not intrested  


all jokes aside i havent even seen the first one is it worth a watch?


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 30, 2006)

That looks pretty cool! 6/15 till it hits theaters. Quite a while still......


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Silver Surfer. He's one of my favorite characters ever, he has god-like power and yet still yearns for freedom and love. It's quite poetic really. 

Rumor has it Galactus will make an appearance.


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 30, 2006)

I really enjoyed the first film.
But this one looks like its in aother league!  

Can't wait for this one, thats for sure.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 30, 2006)

Didn't skeeter play a silver surfer kind of dude on the Doug show?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 30, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Didn't skeeter play a silver surfer kind of dude on the Doug show?



Indeed he did  Silver Skeeter if I remember rightly. I loved Nickolodeon back in the day...when it was good.


I saw the trailer to it and it looks awesome one film I am anticipating.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a huge SS fan, and that left me distinctly unimpressed.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 30, 2006)

If they put Galactus in it, all I can say is whoa. He's the most imposing, omnious character ever created in comics.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, that has now made my 'go see it in the theater' list for 2007


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 30, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> If they put Galactus in it, all I can say is whoa. He's the most imposing, omnious character ever created in comics.



According to Wikipedia, both he and Dr Doom have been confirmed...should be great!


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry but isnt SS a good guy? 

And does it ever say anywhere that Johnny dies? It looks like it from the trailor?!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 31, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Sorry but isnt SS a good guy?
> 
> And does it ever say anywhere that Johnny dies? It looks like it from the trailor?!



He is later on...when he arrives on Earth he's preparing it for Galactus' arrival, but later on he rebels against him.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 31, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> He is later on...when he arrives on Earth he's preparing it for Galactus' arrival, but later on he rebels against him.



Thanks but what about Johnny?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 31, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Thanks but what about Johnny?



Not sure. As far as I know he doesn't die, but given how many characters got killed in the last X Men film, I can't say for certain...


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 31, 2006)

I know for a fact if silver surfer is in the movie Galactus WILL be in it. As stated above, the role of the silver surfer was to prepare the planets for Galactus' arrival to destroy them. I was a big comic geek as a kid (good thing I grew out of it mostly... my memory is pretty good though!) so I LOOOOVE these movies! I love the special effects getting better and better as they come out too, like how SS melds through the bottom of the board and looks underneath it at Johnny and then goes right back up! It's going to be good... oh yes....


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2007)

Watched this earlier today, very entertaining. 

Alba is so fuckin' hot.


----------



## Naren (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris said:


> Watched this earlier today, very entertaining.
> 
> Alba is so fuckin' hot.



I saw this like 2 months ago. I thought it was pretty entertaining. A lot lot better than the first Fantastic Four movie, which I thought kind of sucked. They also were pretty loyal to the original Silver Surfer/Fantastic Four story for the most part.

I don't think they make Dr. Doom crazy enough in these movies, though.


----------



## WillingWell (Oct 4, 2007)

This was the most disappointing movie of the year for me.

You have a movie about the Silver Surfer.. and you don't use Satriani's Surfing With the Alien in the movie?! WHAT HAS THIS WORLD COME TO?!


----------



## Naren (Oct 4, 2007)

WillingWell said:


> You have a movie about the Silver Surfer.. and you don't use Satriani's Surfing With the Alien in the movie?! WHAT HAS THIS WORLD COME TO?!



 Your sarcasm knows no bounds.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 5, 2007)

However it was entertaining, It was pretty badly written, every line was very predictable, and the acting was sorta.... yeah  All that aside it was an enjoyable movie, but I ain't gonna watch it twice!


----------

